# pirates in mexico and texas



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

just got posted on msnbc. Pirates shoot U.S. man in Mexican waters - World news - Americas - msnbc.com


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Mexico is such a disaster. It is 100% OFF our cruising destinations list. I wouldn't be surprised if civil war broke out (if they are not already there). I guess it depends on what your definition of anarchy and civil war are??

Brian


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

I know this is gonna sound cold, but that just looks like Darwinism at work, to me. You wouldn't catch me "near" the border with Mexico, on land or water, much less _over_ it--unarmed and on nothing more than a water gnat.

Of course "near" is a relative thing: Signs in Arizona warn of smuggler dangers.

Jim


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

For info on piracy check out National Geospatial Agencies (NGA) page on marine intelligence.The info is invaluable.
Bottom line is that if you take off in a boat and go to an area where your boat is worth more than someones lifetimes work you can expect to attract the attention of somone looking to make some easy money!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> Mexico is such a disaster. It is 100% OFF our cruising destinations list. I wouldn't be surprised if civil war broke out (if they are not already there). I guess it depends on what your definition of anarchy and civil war are??
> 
> Brian


+1.

We lived in Hermosillo, Sonora for a year and spent a lot of time in San Carlos as well. Mexico has some really incredible places to see and some truly great people - but it is one seriously whacked out society in general. Hard to see it getting better without some huge changes.

I'd like to say the above attack is unbelievable. But it's not at all.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> ...it is one seriously whacked out society in general.


Wow Smack, considering the source, Mexico must be absolutely looney!!! 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Wow Smack, considering the source, Mexico must be absolutely looney!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Dude you said it. Wait...what the hell?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Huh... never realized that the US and Mexico shared a border lake.. but here it is!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

There's also Amistad. The whole border region is just bad news right now.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Maybe they simply don't like jetskis......can't say I blame them if that's the case......


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

to write off a whole country because of a border incident in an area that is known to have problems is just plain ridiculous. That is like saying "I'm not going to the US because they have a high murder rate in Chicago"

Mexico is a big country with lots of people and most of them are very friendly. The USA is a more dangerous place by almost any measure unless, of course, you are in the drug trade since most of the violence in Mexico is aimed at them and not at us tourists.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

sck5 said:


> to write off a whole country because of a border incident in an area that is known to have problems is just plain ridiculous. That is like saying "I'm not going to the US because they have a high murder rate in Chicago"
> 
> Mexico is a big country with lots of people and most of them are very friendly. The USA is a more dangerous place by almost any measure unless, of course, you are in the drug trade since most of the violence in Mexico is aimed at them and not at us tourists.


Good point, but if you are mentioning Chicago, I'd mention something much more dangerous that's come out of there recently. 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned the Mexican government has never really been a friend to the U.S., maybe the people but not their government. I see the Mexican government as takers and hardly ever givers, and in time of any war they were no where to be found...with the possible exception of one small fighter squadron during WWII. The problem in Mexico happening now with the drug gangs, is just another example of how no one can depend on the Mexican government for anything...they couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. How a country in such close proximity to the U.S. for so many centuries, can be so backward thinking and unresponsive to the needs of their people is beyond me. Our illegal immigration problem from south of the border is a perfect example, and no matter what the U.S. has done to help Mexico so their people could stay in their own country and lead fruitful lives, the Mexican government finds a new way to make life hard for everyone. The Mexican government is the first to cry over how their people are being treated in the U.S. (it's always someone else's fault), and the last one to do anything for their people. Now this is just my opinion from a person has spent almost their entire life along the western border, and I'm sure other people will have a differing opinion.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

When I lived in El Paso we would cross the boarder all the time, You could shop, eat and drink cheap. That was late 80's


----------



## DubeJ (Sep 14, 2010)

I can tell you all, since I am from a Mexican family, that we are very sad and embarrassed by all that is happening there. On the other token, I am in the military, and we do take pleasure in hunting down pirates. I just recently returned from pirate hunting in somalia, and I hope that we don't need to turn our attention south of home...


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

DubeJ said:


> I can tell you all, since I am from a Mexican family, that we are very sad and embarrassed by all that is happening there. On the other token, I am in the military, and we do take pleasure in hunting down pirates. I just recently returned from pirate hunting in somalia, and I hope that we don't need to turn our attention south of home...


You are the kind of people that all governments need. The way things have been escalating along our southern borders, I think it's going to be a certainity that you will be involved in something there. The inocent people of both countrys are being hurt by this domestic war, and I wouldn't be surprised if some kind of joint American/Mexican military action will have to be undertaken.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

sck5 said:


> to write off a whole country because of a border incident in an area that is known to have problems is just plain ridiculous. That is like saying "I'm not going to the US because they have a high murder rate in Chicago"
> 
> Mexico is a big country with lots of people and most of them are very friendly. The USA is a more dangerous place by almost any measure unless, of course, you are in the drug trade since most of the violence in Mexico is aimed at them and not at us tourists.


I loved Mexico when I visited, full of nice people. But you can't tour a drug war unscathed. Those guys aren't just shooting the competition. They're murdering policemen, politicians and journalists. Kidnapping is the national pastime. Can you really picture them saying:" Wait! don't shoot Sck5! He's a tourist here to assist our economy." ??


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sck5 said:


> to write off a whole country because of a border incident in an area that is known to have problems is just plain ridiculous. That is like saying "I'm not going to the US because they have a high murder rate in Chicago"
> 
> Mexico is a big country with lots of people and most of them are very friendly. The USA is a more dangerous place by almost any measure unless, of course, you are in the drug trade since most of the violence in Mexico is aimed at them and not at us tourists.


What in the world are you talking about? One 'incident'????? Where have you been?

And to say the US is a more dangerous place is flat out absurd.


----------



## MooreVOLS (Jul 29, 2010)

*USA a more dangerous place????*



sck5 said:


> to write off a whole country because of a border incident in an area that is known to have problems is just plain ridiculous. That is like saying "I'm not going to the US because they have a high murder rate in Chicago"
> 
> Mexico is a big country with lots of people and most of them are very friendly. The USA is a more dangerous place by almost any measure unless, of course, you are in the drug trade since most of the violence in Mexico is aimed at them and not at us tourists.


Where in the world do you live that you think the USA is a more dangerous place? I have been to Mexico quite a few times and enjoyed myself quite a bit but there have also been very heavily armed police/soldiers around. I can tell you that I have never been on a US beach and seen a soldier walk by fully armed on patrol.


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm heading to México in three weeks for some sailing around Sonora and Baja California. I've spent a lot of time in Mexico recently, and have found it to be quite safe in general, and have met many friendly locals. I guess the real difference is that most of my time has been in and around the Yucatan, Q. Roo, and Chiapas states, where I think there is somewhat less violence due to the distance from the US border (although Chiapas shares a border with Guatemala, and Q. Roo with Belize, which are both considered to be heavy trafficking borders). 

I confess, this news does make me a little uneasy, but unless this escalates substantially, I'm not about to cancel my plans.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

In Mexico, as in the US, what gets reported in the news is the violence. In Mexico right now that is almost entirely directed at druggies, by druggies, in drug smuggling areas. How do they know I am a tourist? Because I am at the beach and am obviously a relatively rich (compared to the average Mexican) foreigner. But the rest of the country is pretty peaceful compared to almost anywhere else.

The USA is quite dangerous in many inner cities. You would have to go there to see it but there is no doubt about it - and the murder statistics over the long run tell the tale. 

I lived in Mexico for many years. I wouldnt go to the border areas then and I wouldnt now. Those cities are just plain awful, and now they are battlegrounds for drug gangs. Judging the whole country by the border area is silly. But if you regard "Mexico" as being the stretch between Tijuana and the mouth of the Rio Grande then sure, dont go, and I wouldnt either.

As for the Mexican government being "nice" to us as one poster worries about above, it is useful to remember that we took half their country from them back in the day. They are entitled to not want to participate in our overseas military adventures. I am not saying we should give them back anything, just that a little historical sensitivity would help one to understand their outlook - You may have forgotten all about that episode. I guarantee you that they havent.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Mexico probing Acapulco tourist kidnapping report:

Mexico probing Acapulco tourist kidnapping report | World | Reuters


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sck5 said:


> In Mexico, as in the US, what gets reported in the news is the violence. In Mexico right now that is almost entirely directed at druggies, by druggies, in drug smuggling areas. How do they know I am a tourist? Because I am at the beach and am obviously a relatively rich (compared to the average Mexican) foreigner. But the rest of the country is pretty peaceful compared to almost anywhere else.


Fascinating. Your assertions are diametrically opposed to what I've been hearing, and thoroughly at odds with the U.S. State Department's Mexico: Country Specific Information.



sck5 said:


> As for the Mexican government being "nice" to us as one poster worries about above, it is useful to remember that we took half their country from them back in the day.


No matter: As a result of efforts on the part of our (the U.S.) government: They're getting it back .

Jim


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

While its far from as bad as whats going on Mexico 

Down the road in Huntington Station, New York they chose to shut down the Jack Abrams School due to the amount of shootings in the area 

They have put 21 extra officers on patrol in that one small area to try and regain the lost ground BUT will see if it works in the long term


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

How bad? Here's one example...72 men and women (migrants) slaughtered in a barn on the Mexican side south of Brownsville, TX. Happened a couple of months ago.

Then the 2 detectives investigating the case are kidnapped and murdered.

Detroit's not even that bad.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Car bomb with a man murdered to look like he needed help which killed a doctor and others who tried to help.

The armed gunmen dressed in military uniforms who, in broad daylight, pulled up to the mayors office, put two men outside to watch, marched up to his office and assasinated him and anyone who got in the way. They then just left.

The grenade attacks a few weeks ago (think there were more last week).

THe multitude of mayors and officials that have been kidnapped, along with their families, and tortured then beheaded.

The vast number (thousands) of tortured and murdered men and women (yes, many of which were in the drug business, but still murdered).

And as Smack put, the migrant workers who were caught and assasinated.

Should we even discuss the massive human trafficking of people that are not killed... or the massive murders that will never even be known? And rememebr teh police chief that promised to wipe out corruption and was assasinated an hour or two after elected? And wasn't the next cheif behind him assasinated too? Didn't the drug gangs post a sign on teh wall warning them with any more interfence? Kinda makes you wonder who is really running the country?

The drug gang-to-drug gang murders are only the tip of teh iceberg. As Hillary Clinton said a few or two ago to teh Mexican President on National Television, "You run the risk of becoming COlombia." (paraphrased).

There are places in US cities that are unsafe. Every major country has those places. But they are generally places that you know to be out of before dark, etc as they are teh slums. Comparing that to the anarchy in Mexico is night and day difference. It's not to say in Mexico that there are not relatively safe places, like many of the resorts, but the level of safety outside of those moderately safe places has deteriorated considerably.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

THese are all my opinions, of course. Others are free to dissagree. But that is why it is completely off our list of places to go. And that's too bad because the people are very friendly and it is close and cheap.

Brian


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

Cruisingdad said:


> Car bomb with a man murdered to look like he needed help which killed a doctor and others who tried to help.
> 
> The armed gunmen dressed in military uniforms who, in broad daylight, pulled up to the mayors office, put two men outside to watch, marched up to his office and assasinated him and anyone who got in the way. They then just left.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting my mind at ease. Perhaps I should stop viewing this thread until I return from México.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

F4d3d said:


> Thanks for putting my mind at ease. Perhaps I should stop viewing this thread until I return from México.


You will be fine! Go have fun! I just would not say it is as safe as the US. Plus, they got some good tequlla (Cabo Wabo, anejo). A few of those and it wont matter anyways.

Brian


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

Cruisingdad said:


> I just would not say it is as safe as the US. Plus, they got some good tequlla (Cabo Wabo, anejo). A few of those and it wont matter anyways.


I didn't say it was as safe as the US. And yes, I'm all over a shot or two of Cabo Wabo.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

F4d3d said:


> I didn't say it was as safe as the US. And yes, I'm all over a shot or two of Cabo Wabo.


Was not referring to you, but to SCK5. I simply don't agree with him on this issue. And Sammy makes some GOOD te-kill-ya.

Brian


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Do read the state dept. warning - those guys are usually on the paranoid end of the scale and tell you not to go anywhere there might even be a hint of trouble. But even they say the problem is mainly in the north as I mentioned above - From their website:

"Much of the country’s narcotics-related violence has occurred in the northern border region. For example, since 2006, three times as many people have been murdered in Ciudad Juarez, in the state of Chihuahua, across from El Paso, Texas, than in any other city in Mexico. More than half of all Americans killed in Mexico in FY 2009 whose deaths were reported to the U.S. Embassy were killed in the border cities of Ciudad Juarez and Tijuana." 

Since 2006, large firefights have taken place in towns and cities in many parts of Mexico, often in broad daylight on streets and other public venues. Such firefights have occurred mostly in northern Mexico, including Ciudad Juarez, Tijuana, Chihuahua City, Nogales, Nuevo Laredo, Piedras Negras, Reynosa, Matamoros and Monterrey. etc etc."

So, if you are going to vacation in Mexico, head south - I did and loved it. It is literally a thousand miles away from where the problems are. Again, I wouldnt condemn a whole country because of one region. But then again, I love Mexico, having lived there when I was little.

On the other hand, there ARE quite a few other warm places to visit so why not go where you are comfortable? Life is too short to spend it being nervous.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sck5 said:


> to write off a whole country because of a border incident in an area that is known to have problems is just plain ridiculous. That is like saying "I'm not going to the US because they have a high murder rate in Chicago"
> 
> Mexico is a big country with lots of people and most of them are very friendly. The USA is a more dangerous place by almost any measure unless, of course, you are in the drug trade since most of the violence in Mexico is aimed at them and not at us tourists.


Over 5,000 people have been killed in Mexico since last year, and that's as many American soldiers that have been killed in Iraq since we've been there.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sck5 said:


> As for the Mexican government being "nice" to us as one poster worries about above, it is useful to remember that we took half their country from them back in the day. They are entitled to not want to participate in our overseas military adventures. I am not saying we should give them back anything, just that a little historical sensitivity would help one to understand their outlook - You may have forgotten all about that episode. I guarantee you that they havent.


They haven't participated in "any" overseas military adventures, not even during WWII (except for one air fighter squadron WWII), and that was the world wide war of all wars. If we took half of the Mexican territory way back in the days of Manifest Destiny the U.S. wouldn't have paid them for it, the U.S. would have just taken it. What's with this historical "sensitivity" stuff? Mexico sold it, the U.S. bought it...I haven't forgotten how we got that land. I'd hate to think what all that land would look like today if Mexico still owned it!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

JiffyLube said:


> TMexico sold it, the U.S. bought it...I haven't forgotten how we got that land. I'd hate to think what all that land would look like today if Mexico still owned it!


 You may want to check your history. Louisiana was purchased as was Alaska, but not portions of Mexico.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

actually he is correct the gadsden purchase
Gadsden Purchase James Gadsden


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

The gadsden purchase is a tiny fraction of what we took from Mexico. It is basically the southern 25% of AZ (at most) and a small piece of NM. See

Gadsden Purchase - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The entire states of California, Nevada, Utah, most of Colorado, most of Arizona and almost all of New Mexico were taken from the Mexicans in the war that started in 1845. Texas we got by annexing it 10 years after Anglo settlers declared independence from Mexico in 1835. We didnt pay them for any of this.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

"Over 5,000 people have been killed in Mexico since last year,"

Yes, and most of them druggies and almost all of them in the Northern border area. Mexico is a big country and there is no violence in most coastal areas in the rest of the country. The places I like are a thousand miles away (literally) from all of these problems. But hey, dont go if it makes you nervous.

One thing is good to know though - Regardless about your views about going to Mexico while this is going on, it is a sign that the Mexican government has gotten serious about the narco trade and is trying to do something about it which is a very good thing. Eventually that should lead to a better situation.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sck5 said:


> The entire states of California, Nevada, Utah, most of Colorado, most of Arizona and almost all of New Mexico were taken from the Mexicans in the war that started in 1845. Texas we got by annexing it 10 years after Anglo settlers declared independence from Mexico in 1835. We didnt pay them for any of this.


Not strictly true:


> The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo, signed on February 2, 1848, by American diplomat Nicholas Trist and Mexican plenipotentiary representatives Luis G. Cuevas, Bernardo Couto, and Miguel Atristain, ended the war and gave the U.S. undisputed control of Texas, established the U.S.-Mexican border of the Rio Grande River, and ceded to the United States the present-day states of California, Nevada, Utah, and parts of Colorado, Arizona, Oklahoma, New Mexico, and Wyoming. In return Mexico received US $18,250,000[45] ($457,373,077 today)-less than half the amount the U.S. had attempted to offer Mexico for the land before the opening of hostilities[46]-and the U.S. agreed to assume $3.25-million ($81,450,000 today) in debts that the Mexican government owed to U.S. citizens


 (ref: Mexican-American War (Wikipedia). We may have given Mexico little choice in the matter, but she _was_ paid for that land.

As for Texas: Texans declared and fought for independence from Mexico on their own. It was only after she'd been an independent republic for nine years that she was annexed by the U.S., at her invitation.

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sck5 said:


> "Over 5,000 people have been killed in Mexico since last year,"
> 
> Yes, and most of them druggies and almost all of them in the Northern border area.


The part you're leaving out is that, likely as a result of the Mexican government's inability to control her own territory: The violence and kidnapping are spreading to other areas of the country (not-to-mention southern areas of the U.S.).

Jim


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

*What's wrong with this picture?*

Someone is lost on a lake and the authorities on one side of the lake are apparently not interested is searching for the body??.....not to mention searching for the culpits!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

jackdale said:


> You may want to check your history. Louisiana was purchased as was Alaska, but not portions of Mexico.


Something I found interesting when we were living down there was that many people, even young, very educated, professional people, were still very bitter about the loss of Mexico's "Northern Territories" to the US back in the day.

I'd never really thought much about it - but they've actively held that anger for a very long time.

It definitely gave me a different perspective on the whole immigration debate, language conflicts, etc.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sck5 said:


> The gadsden purchase is a tiny fraction of what we took from Mexico. It is basically the southern 25% of AZ (at most) and a small piece of NM. See
> 
> Gadsden Purchase - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The entire states of California, Nevada, Utah, most of Colorado, most of Arizona and almost all of New Mexico were taken from the Mexicans in the war that started in 1845. Texas we got by annexing it 10 years after Anglo settlers declared independence from Mexico in 1835. We didnt pay them for any of this.


If that's true than the land was taken by Manifest Destiny primarily supported by Democrats, not an uncommon practice around the world from the beginning of time but more commonly refereed to as conquest.

So the point here is what? The land is not going to become Mexican territory again.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

The point is that if the Mexicans don't join us in military efforts overseas they have a good reason for their attitude. I am not suggesting we give it back, but it is always a good thing to understand your neighbor's point of view even if you don't agree with it.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

I saw the interview the the widow yesterday morning. Very tragic indeed, Just as tragic as their decision to knowingly venture into dangerous Mexican waters.

This seems like a great opportunity for a Navy Seals exercise if you ask me for a little 'payback'.

We (the United States) normally always have the last laugh.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

clipped from: 911 Call Details Murder on Falcon Lake - KRGV CHANNEL 5 NEWS - The Rio Grande Valley's News Channel - Breaking News, Breaking Stories - RGV News

A number of Texas law enforcement agencies are telling boaters on Falcon Lake to stay on the US side and avoid crossing into Mexican waters. CHANNEL 5 NEWS has been tracking at least five violent incidents on the lake over the past 5 months.

-April 30th: Four heavily armed men boarded two boats near the Old Guerrero area demanding money. 
-May 6th: Two armed men approached a boat near marker 14 and demanded cash. 
-May 16th: Five armed men boarded a boat on the United States side of the lake near marker 7. 
-Aug 31st: Falcon lake pirates, using a small boat marked "Game Wardin" tried to stop a Texas fisherman.

Then, of course, the worst violence incident to date happened on Thursday September 30th when David Hartley was murdered. Authorities say the robbers are believed to be members of a drug trafficking organization. They're heavily armed using AK-47s or AR-15 rifles to threaten their victims.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sck5 said:


> The point is that if the Mexicans don't join us in military efforts overseas they have a good reason for their attitude. I am not suggesting we give it back, but it is always a good thing to understand your neighbor's point of view even if you don't agree with it.


They haven't joined in any country's efforts ever as far as I can tell. After all the time that has passed, and the good will the U.S. has given them, a resonable person would think they would get over it. I understand their point of view, but it's their problem not mine.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

administrator said:


> clipped from: 911 Call Details Murder on Falcon Lake - KRGV CHANNEL 5 NEWS - The Rio Grande Valley's News Channel - Breaking News, Breaking Stories - RGV News
> 
> A number of Texas law enforcement agencies are telling boaters on Falcon Lake to stay on the US side and avoid crossing into Mexican waters. CHANNEL 5 NEWS has been tracking at least five violent incidents on the lake over the past 5 months.
> 
> ...


If I lived in that area I'd be doing what the officials asked me to do, since they have the experience in that area.

I don't really have a problem in going to most places in Baja, the Sea of Cortez and beyond, but I'm probably staying out of Mexico proper.


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

I have been spending 6 to 8 months a year for three years sailing on the west coast of Mexico. Most marinas or areas have daily VHF nets, and when not in marinas we have daily SSB and Ham nets. Not once in three years have I heard on any of these nets of violence against boaters. I haven't run into one boater who had any bad stories about boating in Mexico. Almost every single Mexican person I have met has been friendly, helpful, and hard working. It is safe at night, and safe in the day. Once a year or so somebody loses a dinghy, but we aren't sure if their knot was bad or what. A well known nice guy fell off the dock in Barra two years ago and killed himself.

The problems in Mexico are highly localized. Stay away from lakes that the border runs through, and on which reports of gun battles have been posted. Stay away from the border. Boating along the west coast is safe and wonderful. The people are great.

If you haven't been there, don't slam it. If you think you have educated yourself about how violent it is and are afraid, take another look at the highly localized nature of the violence. I had to laugh at the racist views posted above, mindless opinions straight out of Glen Beck or Rush L. Highly emotional words with no factual content. Remember, we own California and the southwest by right of conquest, which is okay by me but which does sorta piss off the Mexicans, eh?

A lot of the problems in Mexico are caused by us, the USA. Our stupid prohibition against pot makes it extremely profitable for the smugglers. Our puritanical pot prohibition is destroying Mexico by creating the opportunity for immense profits. The profits they get from us fund the choice put to the politicians and cops by the cartels - take either the money or a bullet to your head.

Read these for some statistics on violence in Mexico, which indicate it is generally safer than the good old USA:
Drug Violence in Nayarit and Jalisco

Rewind... Mexico: One Journalist's View

Give me a shout if you are down there. S/V Freyja KE7WSA


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Its not just a demand for pot that is destabalising Mexico or for that matter Columbia and Afganistan -its our demand(The first world) historically for pain relieve fueled by war and violence over the past hundred or so years plus wanting to feel good!
Whether its demand for Cacoa from south America or the opium poppy from far east.Its us that have created that demand whether legally from the pain relief that was refined from these natural products or more latterly the illegal street drugs we demand.
To sail on a lake that constitutes an international border is at best I would suggest problematic. Also national tensions exist wherever you go in the world. There are plenty of French who still hate the Germans.There are places here in Scotland where you could easily get beaten up just for being English.


----------



## daveneiter (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm sure many parts of Mexico are filled with fine people, as is most of the world. There are parts of all major cities that most folks should stay away from.
At least until season opens on bad guys!


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

JiffyLube said:


> They haven't participated in "any" overseas military adventures, not even during WWII (except for one air fighter squadron WWII), and that was the world wide war of all wars. If we took half of the Mexican territory way back in the days of Manifest Destiny the U.S. wouldn't have paid them for it, the U.S. would have just taken it. What's with this historical "sensitivity" stuff? Mexico sold it, the U.S. bought it...I haven't forgotten how we got that land. I'd hate to think what all that land would look like today if Mexico still owned it!


Now wait a minute JiffyLube, I used to think your way, but I think we can make this ancestrial mistreatment raperation stuff work for us!

Lets explore this together...C'mon eveybody!

As a Christian I will need raperations from Rome, they fed a lot of Christians to the Lions and that makes me mad.

I have some Scott and Irish blood in me, I'll need some DOUBLE raperations from England. All that invading and colonization might have negatively affected my ancesters and at least I'm here to collect their payback.

I'm also of English and Polish decent I'll need another double raperation check but this time from Germany! As a matter of fact Germany should send me a case of checks due to those little flare ups they caused in the teens and again in the forties! Think of all those cool cars that could have been turned into hot rods today if we hadn't melted them down for military equipment to SAVE THE WORLD!!!(No problem world, we know how much you all love and back us )

Now I'm part German too, so I think...yeah!...Rome! I'll need another check for what you did to my German ancestors! You went to war with inocent peace loving woodsman of the north and turned them into warriors! Look what they did with that knowledge!

In review I see that almost everyone in my ancestory basically didn't like each other! How do I exist? Should I be angry at myself? No, I think I should buy myself something nice to say I'm sorry...And then I should get myself something nice to say thanks! Wow I solved my own problem!....But I STILL WANT THOSE CHECKS!!!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

mightyhorton said:


> I had to laugh at the racist views posted above, mindless opinions straight out of Glen Beck or Rush L. Highly emotional words with no factual content.


I didn't read any racist views.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

ffiill said:


> Its us that have created that demand whether legally from the pain relief that was refined from these natural products or more latterly the illegal street drugs we demand.


Who is us? I'm not buying the stuff, and none of the people I know are either. I did my share of smoking back in the 70's, but not since then. I think the root of all these drug problems that we have today, was started by the same generation that's trying to tell their adult kids and grand kids to stay away for that stuff.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

"What's with this historical "sensitivity" stuff? Mexico sold it, the U.S. bought it"

Yeah, with the entire US army sitting in Mexico City literally pointing guns at them after defeating the Mexican army. Not quite the same thing as a voluntary sale.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sck5 said:


> "What's with this historical "sensitivity" stuff? Mexico sold it, the U.S. bought it"
> 
> Yeah, with the entire US army sitting in Mexico City literally pointing guns at them after defeating the Mexican army. Not quite the same thing as a voluntary sale.


You're entitled to your opinion of how it happened, but it doesn't mean squat anymore. It's done, it's over with. This thread had to do with Piracy Reports, not who owns what.

Did you hear about the latest news of the lead Mexican investigator in the Mexican lake murder getting beheaded? These drug cartels are getting worse than our troops are fighting overseas, and if our boys come home I'll bet their next action will be seen on our borders.


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

What about this purchase of land? We payed decendants of the Spanish Conquistadors. They conquered the Aztecs. The Aztecs, Toltecs and Chicimecas probably killed a lot of Oaxacas, Mixtecs, Zapotecs and Mayans to run Mexico. These civilizations most likely conquered the 1st significant civilization in Mexico, the Olmecs. So lets see, If the original habitants of the area we call Mexico are to get paid a "fair" price for their ancestrial lands then we must 1st seperate 90% of Mexicos' population which is Spanish decent and then have THEM pay the decendants of the original indigineous tribes who make up 10% of Mexicos population, the Sapnish decendants can then go back to Spain leaving Mexico to it's original tribes. Those tribes then should all filter the funds back to the decendants of the Olmec civilization. 

Oh but wait...Thats way too involved and simply foolish. It's easier to just jump on the band wagon and try to shake down the good Ol' USA for cash and handouts. While the "Mexicans" arguments are just as foolish to many of us it is popular thing to do, and there are many self loathing Americans who reside right here that will help them.uke 

Crazy man!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

swampcreek said:


> What about this purchase of land? We payed decendants of the Spanish Conquistadors. They conquered the Aztecs. The Aztecs, Toltecs and Chicimecas probably killed a lot of Oaxacas, Mixtecs, Zapotecs and Mayans to run Mexico. These civilizations most likely conquered the 1st significant civilization in Mexico, the Olmecs. So lets see, If the original habitants of the area we call Mexico are to get paid a "fair" price for their ancestrial lands then we must 1st seperate 90% of Mexicos' population which is Spanish decent and then have THEM pay the decendants of the original indigineous tribes who make up 10% of Mexicos population, the Sapnish decendants can then go back to Spain leaving Mexico to it's original tribes. Those tribes then should all filter the funds back to the decendants of the Olmec civilization.
> 
> Oh but wait...Thats way too involved and simply foolish. It's easier to just jump on the band wagon and try to shake down the good Ol' USA for cash and handouts. While the "Mexicans" arguments are just as foolish to many of us it is popular thing to do, and there are many self loathing Americans who reside right here that will help them.uke
> 
> Crazy man!


Here here!


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

"shake down the good ole USA"

Is THAT what it is called when the US army invades a country and annexes half of it? After the US elected a President who ran on a platform of expanding our territory to the Pacific at the expense of the Mexicans? THEY are shaking down US?

Black is white! Up is down! Night is day!

I dont want to give the land back at all but this level of historical ignorance is really amazing. You need to go back to fifth grade my friend. Historical facts are historical facts, not opinions. Here is a start for you

Mexican-American War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Facts*

I didn't see you address the facts in Swampcreek's post. What about the poor Indians that were taken advantage by the Spanish? What about the last tribe that took advantage of the second to the last tribe? What about......



sck5 said:


> "shake down the good ole USA"
> 
> Is THAT what it is called when the US army invades a country and annexes half of it? After the US elected a President who ran on a platform of expanding our territory to the Pacific at the expense of the Mexicans? THEY are shaking down US?
> 
> ...


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sck5 said:


> "What's with this historical "sensitivity" stuff? Mexico sold it, the U.S. bought it"
> 
> Yeah, with the entire US army sitting in Mexico City literally pointing guns at them after defeating the Mexican army. Not quite the same thing as a voluntary sale.


A war Mexico arguably started.

Jim


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

swampcreek said:


> What about this purchase of land? We payed decendants of the Spanish Conquistadors. They conquered the Aztecs. The Aztecs, Toltecs and Chicimecas probably killed a lot of Oaxacas, Mixtecs, Zapotecs and Mayans to run Mexico. These civilizations most likely conquered the 1st significant civilization in Mexico, the Olmecs. So lets see, If the original habitants of the area we call Mexico are to get paid a "fair" price for their ancestrial lands then we must 1st seperate 90% of Mexicos' population which is Spanish decent and then have THEM pay the decendants of the original indigineous tribes who make up 10% of Mexicos population, the Sapnish decendants can then go back to Spain leaving Mexico to it's original tribes. Those tribes then should all filter the funds back to the decendants of the Olmec civilization.
> 
> Oh but wait...Thats way too involved and simply foolish. It's easier to just jump on the band wagon and try to shake down the good Ol' USA for cash and handouts. While the "Mexicans" arguments are just as foolish to many of us it is popular thing to do, and there are many self loathing Americans who reside right here that will help them.uke
> 
> Crazy man!


Yep.

.......


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

sck5. You amuse me. Going so soon to personal attacks? Your're not playing nice. Bad boy. You try to put to question my educational pedigree? Is that anyway to conduct yourself in a free flowing exchange of ideas? I know, I know, your liberal guidence units programed you to avoid actual issues and go personal, but you should at least try to think and open your mind to a different view or angle (even if you go till it hurts just a little) maybe address people respectfully, you know what? You might discover truth around that sick twisted liberal haze you're trapped in. You may start to feel better about yourself. You might, just maybe...Start to like America! Yes! Maybe even be proud to be an American! You may even find Americas enemies as actual adversaries to confront and not people to grovel and apologize to! I know president "Bow-N-Kiss" does it but he's a clown and he is wrong to do that. Ok, ok, I'm sorry if I scared you, I know it's a little much all at once, but I did type slowly so you could follow along.
It's ok if you need to sit down, you can even meditate. here I'll start you off...Got your sandalwood incense lit...well hurry up! We don't have forever! Ok ready, set, GO!...Obaaamaaaraaaamaaa, ramamamaobamarama, owa, owa, ooowwaaahhh owatafooleyeam! There better now? I thought so.
:laugher

Here is a visual aid as to what you might want to look out for! Well at least its funny!

YouTube - "The Three Terrors"


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Swamp, I'm dying here, that post was funny as hell, good form mun :laugher :laugher


----------



## daveneiter (Oct 10, 2010)

Way to go swampcreek!
I agree. I'm Jewish, German, and a few others........those checks should be a better retirement than social security.

By the way, what is the "pirate situation" off the Mexican coast?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, the Cartels have escalated the situation down in Mexico... they killed the investigator responsible for looking into the recent killing...

Mexican Drug Gang Decapitates Investigator in Homicide of American David Hartley - ABC News


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

didnt mean to start a war on here with my post heres the latest the sherif said it was case of mistaken identy. (yea right)
Sheriff: Jet Ski killing blamed on mistaken identity - World news - Americas - msnbc.com


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

newhaul said:


> didnt mean to start a war on here with my post heres the latest the sherif said it was case of mistaken identy. (yea right)
> Sheriff: Jet Ski killing blamed on mistaken identity - World news - Americas - msnbc.com


The part of that new link that cracked me up was "A damage control campaign is currently under way, led by Los Zetas No. 2, Miguel 'Z-40' Trevino Morales, to identify and eliminate those who engaged the Hartleys without proper authorization," according to the report.

Are they trying to tell us drug gangs feel they have a responsiblity and an image to protect so no one thinks bad of them?...LOL


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

swampcreek said:


> What about this purchase of land? We payed decendants of the Spanish Conquistadors. They conquered the Aztecs. The Aztecs, Toltecs and Chicimecas probably killed a lot of Oaxacas, Mixtecs, Zapotecs and Mayans to run Mexico. These civilizations most likely conquered the 1st significant civilization in Mexico, the Olmecs. So lets see, If the original habitants of the area we call Mexico are to get paid a "fair" price for their ancestrial lands then we must 1st seperate 90% of Mexicos' population which is Spanish decent and then have THEM pay the decendants of the original indigineous tribes who make up 10% of Mexicos population, the Sapnish decendants can then gMexico'so back to Spain leaving Mexico to it's original tribes. Those tribes then should all filter the funds back to the decendants of the Olmec civilization.
> 
> Oh but wait...Thats way too involved and simply foolish. It's easier to just jump on the band wagon and try to shake down the good Ol' USA for cash and handouts. While the "Mexicans" arguments are just as foolish to many of us it is popular thing to do, and there are many self loathing Americans who reside right here that will help them.uke
> 
> Crazy man!


Don't ever call a Spaniard 'Mexican'...they hate that!


----------



## tkawika (Oct 22, 2010)

FYI... Murders by Country


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

tkawika said:


> FYI... Murders by Country


Wonderful.

Now lets see them by population (like per 100,000).

And maybe by population density.

Statistics are wonderful.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Per Capita*

You can click on "per capita"

The amazing thing, China and Brazil have no murders! 



therapy23 said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> Now lets see them by population (like per 100,000).
> 
> ...


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

mdbee said:


> You can click on "per capita"
> 
> The amazing thing, China and Brazil have no murders!


actually they do you just have to go in by country and statistics the only thing i cant seem to find is the time frame of the report is it by day month or year?


----------



## 1833usmc (Nov 6, 2011)

Check Uncle Sam and his magic pew-poo list. If where you're. Going is on it; go around it! It's all about risk management folks.


----------

